
Seeking Access to Facebook in China, Zuckerberg Courts Risks - Osiris30
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/21/business/seeking-access-to-facebook-in-china-zuckerberg-courts-risks.html?smtyp=cur&pagewanted=all
======
bruceb
Like Rupert Murdoch, Zuckerberg might be chasing a white whale in terms of
trying to get access China.

